# Summerfector 3 - Punk/Crust music in PDX



## iTch (Jul 28, 2009)

Summerfector 3, three days of punk/crust music in Portland. The first two days are at the Satyricon at 6:00 pm, and cost 7 bucks. The third is a picnic at Overlook Park at 2:00 pm, and it's free. Bands include Nux Vomica, Iskra, Massgrave, Wartorn, Burning Leather, and many many others. Check out Nux Vomica's myspace for the flyer and more info. Looks like some good shows.


----------



## iTch (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh yeah, I'm busing it out of Bellingham Friday morning. Anyone from that area going to this/PDX? If ya wanna meet up somewhere let me know!
-iTch-


----------



## john1158 (Jul 28, 2009)

i was there last year and it was a good time....


----------



## iTch (Jul 29, 2009)

The dates are the 31st (friday) to the 2nd (sunday)
Look for that flyer on Nux Vomica's myspace.


----------

